# doing a first cycle while taking Finasteride 1mg



## Jones234 (Jul 7, 2009)

hi, im new to the forum and heres some of my stats

Age: 21

Height: 6ft

Weight: 12 st

at the minute im taking Finasteride 1mg (1 a day) because i have a pretty big receding hairline. my hair is much more important to me than gaining size quickly since i wouldnt look right at all without my hair.

anyway, im thinking of doing my first cycle, and was just wondering what steroid would affect hairloss the least? if i took it in conjuction with the Finasteride 1mg.

would i need to take a stronger dosage of finasteride, or would the finateride simply not work?

thanks.


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Primo,anavar, and low dose test, ie: test prop.1ml every 3-4 days is the best if your worried about hair loss. deca is another good one, but alot of people say you shouldnt use deca and propecia together can make it worse apprently?????

you could do,

test E 250mg/week

primo 3ml/week

anavar 50-100mg/ed

take 1mg finistrade through whole cycle, shouldnt have any hair issues with that mate


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Apparently the worst offenders for hairloss are; Dbol, Winny, Tren and Anadrol. And DHT derivatives like Anavar and Primobolan are to be avoided.

The best are Deca (not too sure about this mind, someone else chime in here), Turinabol and Equipose.

Testosterone can be controlled with a DHT blocker, Proscar - Zinc - Nizoral etc

Finasteride can be expensive, I have some and have been told I can get away with half a pill per day - but perhaps only as this gives me enuff to get thru a 1 week cycle, you may have plenty for 1mg/day.

Does MPB affect your family?


----------



## Jones234 (Jul 7, 2009)

yeah MPB does affect some of my family. they reckon you follow the hairline of your mothers father...thats what my doctor said and he seems to be right!

if i was to do a cycle i wouldnt want to neccessarily go on a 8 - 12 week cycle. just about a month if i could. my friend has been on sust for 5 weeks only and put on a good bit of size already, and his diet hasnt got **** on mine.

-what steroid least affects hair loss? and

-what else what need to be taken to prevent further hairloss?

are any cycles that last about a month any good, which doesnt affect hair loss?


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

A month long cycle is pretty much a waste of time mate, if this is all you want to do i'd forget about it.

Turanabol for 6-8 weeks would be a good first cycle and its pretty safe on the hairline.

I've been taking finasteride for 7 months, been using sust/test for 3-4 of those months,hairloss hasn't got any worse.


----------



## Jones234 (Jul 7, 2009)

rigsby how much would you say your hairline has receded so far? mine has gone about 6 inches on each side of my head. which is quite a bit.

if i went on something, because im so weary about my hairloss im trying to find whats known for the least hairloss.

would i be better off with a Pro Hormone?


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

My hairloss is mainly thinning around the crown mate,its still not too bad on the sides.

My first course was 3 weeks superdrol, and second was 6 weeks dianabol only. I didn't notice any accelerated hairloss using either of these. I then started using sust,within 3 - 4 weeks I could see hair loss was getting alot worse. I finished that course and thats when I started using finasteride,can't say i've noticed any regrowth but it hasn't got any worse.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Wouldn't bother with the finasteride mate.

My hair has been receding slightly since I was 18, 28 now and after a few cycles it is still there, when I started I tried the finasteride route as well but quickly found out the hair loss thing is not something you really have to worry too much about.

Finasteride is also bad for someone young like yourself.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Jones234 said:


> hi, im new to the forum and heres some of my stats
> 
> Age: 21
> 
> ...


i would not take finasteride, that sh1t is russian roulette, the people ive known who have used fina have had serious ongoing problems, its only a workaround and when they came off it, some started to lose a bit more hair again and had other health issues

maybe you might want to take a look here before you decide anything http://www.propeciahelp.com/forum/index.php?sid=95410fe60a9aa74fa98079c28db4d926


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

andysutils said:


> i would not take finasteride, that sh1t is russian roulette, the people ive known who have used fina have had serious ongoing problems, its only a workaround and when they came off it, some started to lose a bit more hair again and had other health issues
> 
> maybe you might want to take a look here before you decide anything http://www.propeciahelp.com/forum/index.php?sid=95410fe60a9aa74fa98079c28db4d926


Interesting link mate, have you taken finasteride and what sides have you personally experienced. I've been using it for about 7 months and haven't had any problems but after looking at that site it looks like problems could occur after use?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Interesting link mate, have you taken finasteride and what sides have you personally experienced. I've been using it for about 7 months and haven't had any problems but after looking at that site it looks like problems could occur after use?


ive never took it myself nor would I. I just know people personally who have.

Im not saying everyone will get problems cos i dont know, thats the thing that steared me away from it, noone knows.

A friend of mine who is also a stage competitor took fina years ago and never had any problems, he only took it for 2 months though throughout his cycle, i would certainly never ever take it for 7 months.

There issues never started during the time they was taking it, it was when they stopped it all went downhill.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

andysutils said:


> ive never took it myself nor would I. I just know people personally who have.
> 
> Im not saying everyone will get problems, a friend of mine who is also a stage competitor tok fina years ago and never had any problems, he only took it for 2 months though, i would certainly never ever take it for 7 months.
> 
> There issue nevre started during the time they was taking it, it was when they stopped it all went downhill.


Thanks mate I'll have to have a think about this stuff, the docs don't seem to think theres a problem with longer term usage but I guess there not always right. Thanks again


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Have a look at dutasteride. It's more effective than fina and AFAIK there are no scare stories associated with it.


----------



## Jones234 (Jul 7, 2009)

i went to see a specialist about my hair when i was receding alot and he said there were possible symptoms such as erectile dysfunction, but these would occur within the first few weeks of taking finasteride. he said if you kept taking them it would go away.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

I used fina for a couple of years with no noticeable sexual sides during or after use. Maybe it only affects a few people, I don't know.


----------



## Jones234 (Jul 7, 2009)

baracuss, thats what ive heard, i personally only know 1 other person besides myself whos taken it and they didnt have any sides either.

i have to say, since i mentioned it on this site i was REALLY unaware of how many people were taking the stuff.

will taking finasteride affect the amount you lift in the gym? if you dont take steroids that is? that might sound silly but i would like to know all the same.


----------



## richtries (May 17, 2009)

There are soo many differing opinions . . . you have to make ur own mind up i think. Personally I am sceptical about the side effects of fina, when i first started using to block dht from test I did notice my erections weren't as 'reliable', although they have been ok since. I certainly wouldn't use it off cycle and I only use 0.5mg per day whilst on. Millions of people in the US are using this drug and I think only a few are effected, probably those congregated on the propecia forum, although you could be one of those, its a risk for sure. The bottom line is if your effected by mpb you are going to lose your hair, introducing androgenic compounds into your body isnt going to help matters, and all these products only offer some help and protection. Depends how important your hair is, but if you start using steroids you've got to be prepared that you may accelerate the process of mpb despite what you counteract it with. Makesure you monitor your current rate of shedding now, and then when on cycle so you can compare.


----------

